# Need surf fishing help immediately!



## bsnation (Jul 18, 2008)

I have just recently started surf fishing recently. I have fresh water fished for many years but anything salt is completely new to me. I am having trouble catching anything. I am fishing with an eighth ounce weigth tied above my leader, a foot and half of 30 lb leader and an eighth ounce jighead with a 3 inch new penny gulp scented shrimp, i have also tried 2 inch natural peeler crap gulf scented fish. I have the same problem with both of them, the fish grab them and immediately drop them, i don't know if the fish are too small to grab the hook or what is going on. The fish usually rip the tail right off the shrimp but they never seem to grab the hook, I also have trouble with the current carrying my bait down the beach. any help would be great. I am completely new to this so anything you know would help.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

less weight.

Try 2 ounces.


----------



## bsnation (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for the reply but i had a typo it is eighth ounce and not eight ounce, and i am fishing in sarasota florida if that helps anybody.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bsnation (7/17/2008)* i am fishing in sarasota


Oh well, then you're screwed.

I would imagine go with 2 ounce anyway, 18- to 24-inch leader of 30 pound, cut bait and lots of beer.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have never fished in Sarasota so I don't know how much different it is from here. You definitly need more weight, say 2-4oz depending on conditions. I personally don't like to use artificials in the surf, get some real shrimp or sand fleas. Unless you are fishing for sharks a 1 or a 1/0 circle hook isgood. Also location has alot to do with catching fish. You have better chances if you fish the wash outs in between sandbars. Here is a link to a thread that explains how to read the surf and locate wash outs. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't usually use a carolina rig for surf, but use a 2 drop. 2 ounce pyramid at the bottom, up 8" #2 hook, 8" another #2. Fresh, dead, peeled shrimp or sand fleas if available. And like Joe suggested....Lots of beer.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yea I forgot the most inportant thing BEER!!!!!!!! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Fish during moving tides and at civil twilight.

Watch for surface action, birds, etc.

Don't be afraid to move around. Too many people sit in one spot and zzzzzzzzzzzzz.

If you enjoy bait fishing go ahead. Have a medium spinning rod rig with 10-12lb test and steel bite leader and cast lures while you watch the bait rig. Johnson Sprite silver spoon is hard to beat.

Best success.


----------

